# Delta 36-979 table saw opinions? Anyone recall retail price?



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a possible line on a lateish model Delta Contractor saw. I 'think' its a 36-979 with a T2 style fence. Looks to be in excellent/barely used condition. I'm thinking of making an offer, but was hoping to get opinions on the saw first. 
This would be replacing a 315 saw with a T2 fence that has developed an arbor issue. This is a stock photo of the saw in question:


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

It's interesting that the stock photo omits the fence.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

> It s interesting that the stock photo omits the fence.
> 
> - Bill_Steele


I thought so too. It must have had a few different fence options.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

We sold those for quite a few years. Last couple years, the retail price was about $500 IIRC. We sold a lot at $399 in the years before that.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

> We sold those for quite a few years. Last couple years, the retail price was about $500 IIRC. We sold a lot at $399 in the years before that.
> 
> - JayT


Thanks. I was going to offer $400 as it appears virtually unused.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

I've had that saw with the Biesemeyer fence for several years. Love it. Only comment I might make is that sometimes I wish it had a bit more power. But in reality, it has never failed to do what I needed it to do. Thin blade and a slower feed rate gets it done. I've found it to be smooth, accurate, and reliable. Love the solid CI top and wings. It is very heavy and therefore very stable.

I'm no authority on current pricing, but $400 sounds high to me. I would do some hard negotiating after doing some homework.

One more downside: the blade guard on mine was a piece of cr_p. It very quickly came off and has lived on the shelf ever since.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> It s interesting that the stock photo omits the fence.
> 
> - BillSteele
> 
> ...


Yes. They had a Beis, the T2 and a POS Delta "special fence" it was like a Craftsman fence on a 113, not great but functional. They charged hundreds more for the Beis, and it wasn't worth it, the T2 was major league functional, and the best option.

Make sure it's a 969 they had the cast side tables, BOTH sides, a HUGE jump over the flimsy stamped metal, soon to be rusted out option. A lot of sellers say it's the 969, but you get there and see the stamped tables. They are just using the top dollar offering #. They will beg your pardon, gee I didn't know there was a difference thing….

I have one I have had for years, bought it second hand, and have a gonna sell it, gonna keep it, thing going with it. I got it during a time I didn't have a 220 option, and putting in a line didn't make sense for just a while, so I got a 110 option, though you can wire it 220, and it is a great saw then. Compared to a Sears 113, a Rigid, or a Jet it's kicking their bottoms down the road. Only contractor that can hold water to it is the PM 64 Now that PM has a riving knife, and a few extras not found on the 969, but the prices have always been CRAZY high for them. I give it just a shade over the 969 in REAL usable features. Don't know beans about no weenie cutter Saw Stop stuff, so I can't give a compare. I know not to go putting my fangers into the blade, hopefully you do too, and take steps not to do so.

If I was going to part with mine, I'd need 400 bux. No extras just the saw for that…..

Beyond that it's all about condition.

My sig line is usually _*the worst thing they can do to you, is cook you and eat you*. I don't think that likely over a saw deal. Offer 300 hundred by way of showing him 3 ONE HUNDRED DOLLAR BILLS…... See where that get's ya, if you have to add a forth, and the saw is in good condition, you got yourself a good capable saw, that can run on 110, but it loves 220. Won't have to swap the fence, but it has a chicken shirt, lousy, flimsy, little guard, there I would suggest a Shark Guard. By that time Delta was thinking 99% tossed the guard, so why make one that actually worked. Lee's Shark guard is fabulous on that saw.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

IIRC, these were the last of the Delta contractor saws prior to the 36-725 hybrid design. I think they were made in China. I remember those selling for near $600-$650, but there were a couple of versions that were more or less depending on the fence and wings. The solid cast wings with the T2 was midway. It is left left and has a mobile base, but it's from the pre-riving knife era. $400 is a tad steep IMO, but not unreasonable.

If your 113 with the T2 is functioning properly, this should be a small step up, but not a huge upgrade….still basically the same class of saw.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks. My current 315 has an arbor issue that's causing about .008 of blade flutter. It has one cast webbed wing, and one stamped wing…….which I hate. I could probably fixed the arbor issue, but I just don't want to; especially since I don't like the wings, and saw is nothing special. 
The Delta has two, solid cast wings. It looks like a 'turn key' machine that would need little/nothing to get up and running. The seller is currently at $650…….which is absurd. SO I doubt I'm going to get it for less than $400. I could hold out for something better/cheaper. But the saw looks OK, and is conveniently located. I would be building stuff with it tomorrow. I'm OK with overpaying a bit.

If I can get this machine, I'll probably part out the 315. You think a used (good condition) T2 with some extra holes (to fit the 315), would be worth $125?



> IIRC, these were the last of the Delta contractor saws prior to the 36-725 hybrid design. I think they were made in China. I remember those selling for near $600-$650, but there were a couple of versions that were more or less depending on the fence and wings. The solid cast wings with the T2 was midway. It is left left and has a mobile base, but it s from the pre-riving knife era. $400 is a tad steep IMO, but not unreasonable.
> 
> If your 113 with the T2 is functioning properly, this should be a small step up, but not a huge upgrade….still basically the same class of saw.
> 
> - knotscott


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

> SO I doubt I m going to get it for less than $400. I could hold out for something better/cheaper. But the saw looks OK, and is conveniently located. I would be building stuff with it tomorrow. I m OK with overpaying a bit.
> - knotscott


 Again. I am very pleased with mine. Negotiate the best price you can get and go for it. You won't be disappointed.


----------

